# Dubia Roaches.. Not impressed :(



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

I had 200 delivered today which were sent in a plastic tub, wrapped in newspaper inside a cardboard. They were meant to escape..
I'm really really scared of insects and have never dealt with cockroaches before. 

I pulled away a sheet of newspaper and screamed, there was a tiny baby cockroach, smaller than a woodlouse crawling on it.. Not happy.
Then my other half who hates cockroaches too said "I though they were in a tub?"

And me not knowing he'd seen an adult one too... went towards the box again.
Then I saw it, screamed, threw the knife I'd used to open the box and proceeded to cry  :blush:

I'm such a wuss.. needless to say I wont be buying roaches ever again, although the beardies enjoyed about 50 of them between the 3 of them.


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

lol! il have them then!

did they go every where??


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

No thank god, my other half came to the rescue as he knew there was no chance I could go back to the box again...
They're now in the bottom of a kitchen bin with a mesh lid on just incase they get knocked over by a boisterous 2 year old lol..


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

lol, wheres the camera when you need it!! i bet you that was a you've been framed jobby! lol

what you doin with them now then??


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Feeding them to the beardies as quick as poss lol. Well, my other half will be, I cant go near them 
So much for starting a colony, I cant stand to have them in the house for months, no way..


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

lol, well i bet the bd's will soon make them disapear! lol


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh yes! Yoshi needs bulking up again after she laid again this morning so I'll be overdosing her on locusts and roaches lol


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Really sorry, i had to laugh!:lol2:

Reminds me of when i was on the phone talkin to Schip whilst picking some crix out of a tub, they`d been in the fridge so i assumed they were sleepy...one hopped out onto my arm and i immediately hurled both full tub of crickets and the telephone across the kitchen with a few choice swearwords:no1:


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Haha! I'm such a wimp.. My other half had a go when I said I dont like crawly things and said "Not really a good choice in pets, all these then are they?"


----------



## herp boy (May 4, 2007)

lol did you buy them online? do you know if my leos would like them?


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

herp boy said:


> lol did you buy them online? do you know if my leos would like them?


The ones I got were half the size of my adult leos lol..


----------



## herp boy (May 4, 2007)

oh :lol2: are there any smaller species of cockroaches that i could feed to my leos?


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

lobster roaches would be ideal for leos


----------



## Rico (Jan 5, 2007)

I love these roaches mine just started breeding the first babys came sometime over the last couple of days. More importantly my pacman frog likes them.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

dubia roaches are actually favoured by leos over lobster roaches in our experience and also dont climb up surfaces which again is a bonus.

What you were sent was no doubt a starter colony with adults as well as young...and yeh they are HUGE.

were you told they would come in a tub?


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Yes I made sure he was clear I wanted them in a plastic tub inside another tub as I really dont like insects. Problem is, the plastic tub had a hole cut in the top with mesh attached.. but not attached very well so they just walked straight out as soon as the box was upturned during transit.


----------



## lee1980 (Feb 11, 2008)

:lol2::lol2::lol2:
I was the same when i had my first experience with crickets, i bloody hated em. and to be fair i still do. i have to pick em up with long plastic tweezers by the back legs. but for some reason i dont mind locusts???????????


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

I've got 12 inch tongs for picking up EVERY insect lol.
I've only ever picked up a waxworm willingly, and that's very rare.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

scardy cats......:whistling2:


----------



## Rico (Jan 5, 2007)

Waxworms are the one feeder I wont touch.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

lol I had a beardie when I was 5 and I kept the crickets and locusts' as pets :whistling2: I dont mind them too much now but sure was more brave when I was 5 :blush:

I know if one touched my skin though I would run for miles to get it off of me :lol:


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

I was much braver as a kid too, I kept stick insects and would touch/hold them, not a chance I would now!


----------

